# Hello



## mac1012 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi I’m mark from chesterfield uk just come in here as need someone to talk to about my marriage hope that’s ok God bless


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi Mark, welcome to TAM!
Remember to post in the right section to get the best advice from members!
Good luck!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

mac1012 said:


> Hi I’m mark from chesterfield uk just come in here as need someone to talk to about my marriage hope that’s ok God bless


Welcome Mac -- that's what everyone is here for -- to talk about marriage!


----------

